# Wood Elf



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is a prop I finished using sticks from the Cincinnati storm, you can read more about the storm in a post I made in the off-topic section. Anyway, I made this with blown down sticks, I also found a birds nest, and wanted to use it in his walking stick, but since it kind off fell apart I used a fake nest, and glued parts of the real nest to it. Check it out!
Wood Elf pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

now thats is cool..
you can keep him up all yr 
I like stuff made with sticks and wood


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, yeah maybe I should, he sure looks cool in the flowers, haha.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job, give him a few more years flowers, they'll stop growing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

you know, I was thinking about props when I was cleaning up the limbs in the yard too....cool little guy Tyler...very fun.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Dave, had to do something with all the fallen sticks.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That's really a cool idea Tyler! Looks good.
Ya know, if you bought one of those grapevine wreaths (they're cheap) and unraveled it, you could wrap the vine around his joints to bulk them out a bit so it's not just the ends of the sticks overlapping. Then you'd have knobby skeletal joints but it would still be in the dead-stick motif. Maybe even festoon him here & there with a little spanish moss to finish him out a little.

Where'd ya get the groovy mask?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, good idea. Got the mask after Halloween at spirit last year, 50%off.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I love the walking stick especially. Nice touch.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like it! That mask is great. I love seeing nature being used in props... it just makes things seem more... real... and organic.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Tyler...I like to use sticks and logs in my prop building also.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Once again great work!!


----------

